# Converting a Weber e210 to a smoker



## normans54 (Apr 13, 2015)

I know that this is not an ideal setup (as I have both a Traeger Lil Tex and a Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker) but my friend just bought a Weber Spirit E-210 for his very small apartment and he is looking for a solution that would allow him to use it as a smoker. I have never been a fan of smoker boxes, but I have seen both the Smoke Daddy cold smoke generator and the Smoke Pistol online and I was thinking that installing one of these on the side of the grill while using the burner positioned on the opposite side of the grill as a source of indirect heat might allow him to use his grill as a smoker in some way, shape, or form. What do you guys think?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pick up one of these bad boyz and put it on the opposite side of the burners. It'll work great to add the smoke needed.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS

The best smoke generator out there, IMO.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 13, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Pick up one of these bad boyz and put it on the opposite side of the burners. It'll work great to add the smoke needed.
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS
> 
> The best smoke generator out there, IMO.



^^^^^Yeah that^^^^^


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Pick up one of these bad boyz and put it on the opposite side of the burners. It'll work great to add the smoke needed.
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS
> 
> The best smoke generator out there, IMO.


Yep the Amazen products are where it's at.

He might also need some sort of heat deflector between the meat and the burner if it is getting too got.


----------

